# Apple TV existant, nouvel ordi...



## Nicofieu (17 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour

voilà j'ai une question

J'utilise au boulot en démo depuis plusieurs mois un Apple TV, essentiellement pour la musique, j'y ai synchronisé 10Go de musique dessus. Je suis sous Windows au boulot

L'ordi "source" à partir duquel je fesais mes synchro est mort, irrécupérable, j'avais heureusement gardé tous les fichiers audio sur un drive externe

Bref, j'ai un nouvel ordi, j'ai installé iTunes, j'ai importé tous les morceaux mais là maintenant iTunes ne trouve plus l'Apple TV...

Déjà est-ce normal ? Ya t-il quelque chose de spécial à faire ? J'ai pourtant activé la fonction de recherche des Apple TV dans iTunes.

Seconde question quand j'aurai réussi à trouver l'Apple TV sous iTunes, est-ce que si par exemple j'encode un nouveau disque et que je fais une synchro, il va tout reprendre à zéro ? Càd effacer ce qu'il y a sur l'Apple TV et tout reprendre à partir du nouvel ordi ou va t-il juste prendre ce qu'il n'a pas encore ?

Je voudrais pas qu'il se mette à tout reprendre car le réseau wifi est très lent là où je suis et pour 10Go j'en aurais pour 1 mois...si ca fonctionne...

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## pim (17 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,



Nicofieu a dit:


> j'avais heureusement gardé tous les fichiers audio sur un drive externe



Aviez-vous gardé la bibliothèque iTunes en entier, ou simplement les fichiers ? Car si, tel que vous le mentionnez, vous avez ré-importé les morceaux dans une bibliothèque iTunes toute neuve, alors la synchronisation va reprendre à zéro ! En effet, impossible pour lui de reconnaître comme identiques deux morceaux qui ont des dates d'importation différentes.



Nicofieu a dit:


> iTunes ne trouve plus l'Apple TV...



Il faut aller dans les réglages de Apple TV, et changer la source de synchronisation. Apple TV ne se sait pas veuf de votre précédent ordinateur, avant de chercher un nouveau compagnon, vous devez lui signifier son état de parfaite solitude temporaire.



Nicofieu a dit:


> Je voudrais pas qu'il se mette à tout reprendre car le réseau wifi est très lent là où je suis et pour 10Go j'en aurais pour 1 mois...si ca fonctionne...



Il ne s'agit pas vraiment d'un problème, rassurez-vous. Dès que la synchronisation a débuté, branchez un cable Ethernet entre Apple TV et votre ordinateur (quitte à déplacer momentanément  Apple TV, il est facile à transporter et ne nécessite qu'une prise de courant à ce stade). Apple TV va automatiquement choisir d'effectuer la synchronisation par l'Ethernet. Dès que le cable sera débranché, Apple TV reprendra ses habitudes par le Wifi. Aucun autre manipulation de votre part n'est nécessaire, à part surveiller la barre de progression sous iTunes.


----------



## Nicofieu (17 Janvier 2008)

merci pour ces reponses

J'ai encore une question par rapport a la synchro via cable ethernet

En fait j'ai un modem routeur wifi assez loin de l'apple tv et du notebook, le cable ethernet doit etre relié entre l'ordi (qui se connecte en wifi au routeur) et l'apple tv ou entre le routeur et l'apple tv ?

Et il faut changer qqch dans des parametres quelque part ?


----------



## pim (17 Janvier 2008)

Je vous en prie 

À priori dans un réseau, chacun a son adresse IP, et qu'il y ait du monde ou que ce soit désert, chacun va reconnaître son partenaire... 

En cas de doute ou même d'échec, il te suffira de débrancher ton PC du réseau et de le brancher sur l'Apple TV, certes tu n'auras plus accès au réseau mais cela ne va pas durer très longtemps, surtout si ton ordinateur a un Ethernet Gigabit - en moins d'une heure, les données seront sur l'Apple TV.


----------



## Nicofieu (17 Janvier 2008)

ok merci

tu parles aussi d'une bibliotheque itunes

si par hasard j'arrivais à refaire démarrer l'ancien ordi, comment on "récupère" une bibliothèque itunes ? et dans ce cas là il faudrait que je fasse quoi pour qu'il ne synchronise que les nouveautés sans effacer ce qu'il a déjà dans le ventre ? pcq c'est un peu con tous les morceaux sont les mêmes...j'ai récupéré les dossiers et les ai importé dans le nouvel itunes, tout est parfait, entre les tags et les pochettes


----------



## pim (17 Janvier 2008)

En fait la bibliothèque iTunes est un dossier appelé iTunes justement, il contient tout ce qui est nécessaire au programme iTunes. Il contient en particulier tous les morceaux, en tout cas dans le cas (par défaut) où la bibliothèque est consolidée, c'est-à-dire si les nouveaux morceaux importés sont copiés dans la bibliothèque.

Avantage de cette organisation, il est facile de tout sauvegarder d'un coup d'un seul, puisqu'il suffit de faire une copie de ce fameux dossier. En ouvrant iTunes en appuyant sur la touche Shift ou Ctrl ou Alt (essayer les trois, car sous Windows c'est l'une de ces trois), on peut changer de bibliothèque. La bibliothèque peut être stockée n'importe où, même sur une clef USB ou un disque externe. On peut l'ouvrir tantôt sous Windows tantôt sous Mac sans problème non plus.

Dans votre cas, si vous avez encore accès au disque dur de votre ancienne machine, alors c'est parfait. Placez ce disque dur dans un boîtier externe (10 &#8364; dans n'importe quel magasin d'informatique) ou même directement dans un emplacement libre de votre PC, comme cela vous pourrez tout récupérer sans encombre.


----------



## Nicofieu (18 Janvier 2008)

ok je vais essayer tout ca, merci pour les infos !


----------



## Nicofieu (21 Février 2008)

bonjour

je suis en train de refaire une nouvelle synchro, j'ai 1800 chanson, elle se lance en wifi (archi lent chez moi), je met un cable RJ 45 sur l'ordi, l'autre sur l'apple TV mais rien ne change, et quand je désactive le wifi, plus rien ne se passe donc j'en conclu qu'Apple TV ne switche pas sur une synchro cablée, une solution ?

merci encore


----------



## pim (21 Février 2008)

Si, le switch se fait automatiquement normalement, mais parfois ça marche mal, j'ai déjà eut ce problème ! Normalement, pas besoin de désactiver le Wifi. Vérifie dans les réglages que l'Apple TV est bien passé en Ethernet, au besoin force ce réglage (c'est possible dans les menus, je peux te détailler si tu veux).


----------



## Nicofieu (22 Février 2008)

pim a dit:


> Si, le switch se fait automatiquement normalement, mais parfois ça marche mal, j'ai déjà eut ce problème ! Normalement, pas besoin de désactiver le Wifi. Vérifie dans les réglages que l'Apple TV est bien passé en Ethernet, au besoin force ce réglage (c'est possible dans les menus, je peux te détailler si tu veux).



c'est sympa de ta part, j'ai pas réussi mais bon là ya 1200 morceaux sur les 1800 qui sont passé en 8h...je vais encore laisser tourner demain

par contre j'aimerais y arriver si je dois refaire l'opération ou envoyer des films...

question con, c'est avec un cable rj45 patch ou croisé ? j'ai essayé un normal patch


----------



## pim (22 Février 2008)

Patch ou croisé, peu importe, voilà maintenant des années que les Mac s'adaptent automatiquement au type de câble branché   C'est-à-dire que le port détecte automatiquement le type de câble, et s'adapte en fonction pour rétablir s'il le faut la bonne polarité.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2008)

pim a dit:


> Patch ou croisé, peu importe, voilà maintenant des années que les Mac s'adaptent automatiquement au type de câble branché   C'est-à-dire que le port détecte automatiquement le type de câble, et s'adapte en fonction pour rétablir s'il le faut la bonne polarité.



Pour être précis, depuis qu'ils sont équipés d'interface ethernet 10/100 Mb/s, donc depuis les premiers iMac, PowerMac G3 blanc/bleu, PowerBook G3 "Lombard" (bronze keyboard), et iBook "Palourde", soit, iMac excepté (1998), depuis les modèles sortis en 1999 !


----------



## Nicofieu (25 Février 2008)

attention que dans ce cas ci la machine utilisant iTunes est un pc


----------



## fransik (8 Août 2009)

pim a dit:


> Si, le switch se fait automatiquement normalement, mais parfois ça marche mal, j'ai déjà eut ce problème ! Normalement, pas besoin de désactiver le Wifi. Vérifie dans les réglages que l'Apple TV est bien passé en Ethernet, au besoin force ce réglage (c'est possible dans les menus, je peux te détailler si tu veux).



...bonsoir,

petite relance sur le sujet, je reçois mon Apple TV la semaine prochaine normalement, mais je voudrais définitivement désactiver le WiFi/ AirPort pour passer uniquement par Ethernet/ RJ45.
(Problème de réception, le câble est la seule option)

Donc, est-ce qu'il est bien possible de désactiver complètement AirPort sur une Apple TV?
Quitte à bidouiller un peu?

Merci


----------

